# some store pics



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

these are some pics I took about 6 months ago, we have rearranged and added inventory since.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That store is crisp and clean. How do you decide what to smoke. It must drive you nuts.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Stogie said:


> That store is crisp and clean. How do you decide what to smoke. It must drive you nuts.


I am a creature of habit, Tatuaje, La Flor Double Ligero and Phoenix seem to be my go to smokes. Those pics were taken after two years in the store, my partner and I are clean freaks.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

drac said:


> I am a creature of habit, Tatuaje, La Flor Double Ligero and Phoenix seem to be my go to smokes. Those pics were taken after two years in the store, my partner and I are clean freaks.


If you are that clean with your shop I am sure the cigars are held in perfect conditions as well.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

oh, you have no idea, cedar ceiling in the walk in, reverse osmosis plumbed water, digital controls and the room has its own heating and a/c unit.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I see lots of Zino Platinum tins! Wish my B&M carried them for those impromptu herfs...

Nice shop you have there!


----------



## stiff (Jun 5, 2007)

Great looking Shop


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

I wish my B&M had the selection that you do.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

drac said:


> oh, you have no idea, cedar ceiling in the walk in, reverse osmosis plumbed water, digital controls and the room has its own heating and a/c unit.


Ok you are hardcore! Welcome bro!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn man! Great looking shop you have there.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Nice place man!


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

drac said:


> I am a creature of habit, Tatuaje, La Flor Double Ligero and Phoenix seem to be my go to smokes. Those pics were taken after two years in the store, my partner and I are clean freaks.


It's hard for me to believe the La Flor Double Ligeros are regular for you. Those things are so strong.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice shop Drac. Be sure to submit your shop for our Cigar Shop Map.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

drac said:


> I am a creature of habit, Tatuaje, La Flor Double Ligero and Phoenix seem to be my go to smokes. Those pics were taken after two years in the store, my partner and I are clean freaks.


Beautiful store. What is a Phoenix cigar?


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

WOXOF said:


> Beautiful store. What is a Phoenix cigar?


Phoenix is a brand that my business partner and I own. It is made by Rocky Patel exclusively for us and to our specs. We spent over a year blending and preparing it. Rocky has been a good friend of ours for almost 3 years and he gave us full run on this project.

http://smokesignals.biz/phoenix.htm

the brand is going National this year.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, nice store. Next time I'm in CT I must make it a priority to take the ferry out to Port Jefferson. How far away are you from the ferry line?


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Great looking store Drac.


----------



## TbonePickens (Jun 21, 2007)

What kind of people do you have that hang out there


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

TbonePickens said:


> What kind of people do you have that hang out there


Snobbish academics! You're a maniac!!


----------



## TbonePickens (Jun 21, 2007)

Drac, if i didn't smoke cigars with you everyday i might be offended


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

drac said:


> Phoenix is a brand that my business partner and I own. It is made by Rocky Patel exclusively for us and to our specs. We spent over a year blending and preparing it. Rocky has been a good friend of ours for almost 3 years and he gave us full run on this project.
> 
> http://smokesignals.biz/phoenix.htm
> 
> the brand is going National this year.


That's great, thanks for the info. Good luck with your business. I look forward to giving them a try.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Like Stogie said, Crisp and Clean! NICE!


----------



## Baby Gorilla (Jun 24, 2007)

drac said:


> I am a creature of habit, Tatuaje, La Flor Double Ligero and Phoenix seem to be my go to smokes. Those pics were taken after two years in the store, my partner and I are clean freaks.


It isn't even just being clean. Sometimes we rotate the ashtrays or switch something around on the tables to see how long it takes hime to notice.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Baby Gorilla said:


> It isn't even just being clean. Sometimes we rotate the ashtrays or switch something around on the tables to see how long it takes hime to notice.


I am OCD and these bastards I call friends abuse me!! LOL


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

drac said:


> I am OCD and these bastards I call friends abuse me!! LOL


LOL! OCD! You dont play!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Beautiful shop Drac....I know a few of my LI buddies visit you often. I am not that far away...hopefully I will stop by soon...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful store..


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Where's the Soprano's Light Box Scott?? NO SOUP FOR YOU!  



Steve


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

I stopped by last night for a smoke with the guys down at SmokeSiganls and they rock! If you are in the area you have to check it out.

Who knows... you might find me there...

Fish


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful store Drac, VSG's, Padron's, Oliva man oh man I can't even imagine


----------



## ldostlund (Apr 19, 2007)

looks like a mighty fine establishment! somebody said that compliments get you free stogies right?


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

alanf said:


> Wow, nice store. Next time I'm in CT I must make it a priority to take the ferry out to Port Jefferson. How far away are you from the ferry line?


the Bridgeport ferry lands in Port Jeff a block from my shop.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

TOJE said:


> Where's the Soprano's Light Box Scott?? NO SOUP FOR YOU!
> 
> Steve


Mr Steve! Those are old pics, but I must admit I did take the light box down to put another wooden indian in the store. Bad man, that is what I am.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

drac said:


> the Bridgeport ferry lands in Port Jeff a block from my shop.


That's good news. I'm going to be in CT next week. It's going to be a fairly compressed trip of only a few days, but I'm going to try to get over.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Dgreek,
I have had the honor of going up to see my buddy drac and hangin out at that beautiful store...Now, Drac also lets me stay at his house while I'm there, the Chisel is his morning smoke bro!!!


----------

